# Wie tar.gz bzw. tar.bz2 mit emerge installieren??

## Basti_litho

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte mal wissen ob und wie es möglich ist eigene (die nicht im portage-tree dabei sind) tar.bz2 packete mit emerge zu installieren.

Ich habe hier z.b. Xsensors bei freshmeat geladen im tar.bz2 format und möchte das nun mit emerge installieren, bin auf die idee gekommen weil doch unter /usr/portage/distfiles auch tar.bz2 archive liegen.

Muss ich dazu ein eigenes ebuild bauen??

Danke für eure tipps  :Smile: ))

mfg

Basti_litho

----------

## darge0flex

wenn du es mergen willst, musst du auf jeden fall ein ebuild schreiben! Schau dir einfach mal ein paar ebuilds an, sind relativ einfach aufgebaut.

cu

----------

## Basti_litho

Danke, 

ich habs mir fast gedacht  :Smile:   Muss mich morgen mal damit beschäftigen.

mfg

----------

